# *.dds-Bild anzeigen



## destroflyer (30. Jul 2010)

Hi,
ich hätte da eine kleine Frage, auf die Google leider keine Antwort wusste:
Ist es möglich, eine *.dds-Datei (Bildformat) in Java anzeigen zu lassen? Wenn ja, wie?
(_Am Besten als Icon von einem JLabel bzw. JButton_)

Gruß, destro


----------



## XHelp (30. Jul 2010)

vllt Technical Documentation - DDS-Utils - GitHub ?


----------



## destroflyer (30. Jul 2010)

Hm... ich schaff's beim Besten Willen nicht, das einzubinden. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## destroflyer (26. Sep 2010)

Kennt keiner eine Antwort? Eventuell kann ja einer von euch den Link oben in einem Programm einbinden?
(_Es MUSS *.dds sein, andere Formate gehen nicht - Es würde zu lange dauern, zu erklären, warum..._)


----------



## Marco13 (27. Sep 2010)

Kannst dir mal bei src/jogl/classes/com/jogamp/opengl/util/texture/spi at master from sgothel's jogl - GitHub die DDSImage*-Dateien runterladen und anschauen... (Hab grad' leider keine Zeit, da was zu basteln)


----------



## ARadauer (27. Sep 2010)

destroflyer hat gesagt.:


> Hm... ich schaff's beim Besten Willen nicht, das einzubinden. Kann mir jemand helfen?



Wie meinst du das genau? Wo ist das Problem? Runterladen der Datein von gihub, einbinden in dein Java Projekt, benutzen der Klassen... wo hängst du?


----------



## destroflyer (28. Sep 2010)

Ich fand den Download nicht^^ (_Daher dachte ich, dass das da stehende noch nicht veröffentlicht oder fertig wurde _)
Danke euch, ich schaue es mir jetzt mal an... wenn was nicht klappt, editier ich's hier rein. 

*EDIT:* Ich habe mir jetzt war den kompletten Ordner *jogamp* heruntergeladen und eingebunden... Trotzdem findet Java die Klasse *DDSFile* nicht.
Anders gefragt, was muss ich wo runterladen und wie einbinden?


----------



## destroflyer (2. Okt 2010)

_*push*_ Keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Marco13 (2. Okt 2010)

*pop*  Der Thread steht noch in meiner "Threads, zu denen ich noch was schreibe, wenn ich Zeit habe"-Liste... Falls niemand anderes was dazu schreibt, werde ich ggf. im Laufe der kommenden Woche nochmal was zu basteln versuchen...


----------



## destroflyer (3. Okt 2010)

Wow!  Das wäre super! Danke dir schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## Marco13 (3. Okt 2010)

OK, habe mir die DDS-Klassen von JOGL mal angeschaut, die können zwar die Daten lesen, aber damit anfangen kann man nichts, weil die noch mit irgendwelchen abstrusen Algorithmen komprimiert sind - allein diese komprimierten Daten zu lesen ist kompliziert genug, aber wenn man nicht weiß, welches Format dein konkretes Bild hat, und dann erstmal 15 mögliche Fälle unterscheiden und die passenden Dekomprimierungsalgorithmen drauf loslassen müßte, macht das alles nicht mehr so viel Sinn. Offenbar legte derjenige, der DDS entwickelt hat, keinen Wert darauf, dass jemand anderes außer ihm selbst diese Bilder lesen kann 

Also: Öffne das Bild mit GIMP, und speichere es als PNG ab. Mit allem anderen machst du dir nur unnötig das Leben schwer.


----------



## Marco13 (3. Okt 2010)

Ansonsten das ZIP bei Downloads for Dahie's DDS-Utils - GitHub runterladen, die JARs DDSUtils.jar, jogl.jar und jsquish.jar in ein Verzeichnis bzw. dem Classpath hinzufügen, dann tut's ein

```
import java.awt.image.BufferedImage;
import java.io.File;
import java.io.IOException;

import javax.swing.*;

import Model.DDSImageFile;

public class DDSUtilsTest
{
    public static void main(String args[]) throws IOException
    {
        File file = new File("image.dds");
        DDSImageFile ddsImageFile = new DDSImageFile(file);
        BufferedImage bufferedImage = ddsImageFile.getData();
        
        JFrame frame = new JFrame();
        frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        ImageIcon imageIcon = new ImageIcon(bufferedImage);
        JLabel label = new JLabel(imageIcon);
        frame.getContentPane().add(label);
        frame.pack();
        frame.setVisible(true);
    }
}
```


----------



## destroflyer (4. Okt 2010)

Juhuu^^ Vielen, vielen, vielen Dank.  Ich hatte die Hoffnung schon fast aufgegeben...

Gruß, destro


----------

